# Can you tune ECU of your Cruze TD 2014-15 with a VXDIAG VCX Nano ?



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Alright, I've managed to get myself some software for tuning (from a friend) and I just need an adapter. Which protocol does our cars support? J2534-1? Canbus? What would be a good & cheap alternative to the 3000$ efi live?


----------

